# Renault Twizy has arrived.



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Last Thursday evening the tiny 2 seater electric Renault Twizy arrived at work! Properly good fun to drive and the looks you get are just comical.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

n'aaaaaw baby renault  Love how it fits sideways in the lorry :lol:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah, ours arrived also :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Got ours last Tuesday, great fun around the carpark but I don't see it catching on, not for a while at least.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice, the one that is on ebay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2012-RENA...8242151?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item33751e25e7

4999 miles?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AliBailey88 said:


> Nice, the one that is on ebay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2012-RENA...8242151?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item33751e25e7
> 
> 4999 miles?


Must be a typo, that's a hell of a lot of lecchy and many hours of charging.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

sure its a typo, then again every man and his dog has had a go since it arrived :lol::lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been out for a few drinks ... Has that really arrived on a pallet ... Ha ha


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Love how it arrives in the back of a rigid, and not on a transporter, and not only that, it's sideways across the truck not even parked along it :lol:

As for what else to say about it... Erm... well it'll make ideal transport around big sites like airports, power stations, big factories and the like. Other than that, think if I had to, on pain of death, drive something electric powered, I'd prefer an ordinary looking thing like a Leaf. Let's be honest, it's a golf cart in a fancy frock really isn't it :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I can see the point of theses in cities, they are cheap and designed for towns, BUT they will be useless int the cold and rain and you still have to pay £70 a month for batteries, electric cars will never survive, the government have killed them in the last budget


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Here, OP, how many have your bosses ordered? Look to be two or three special Twizyfied pallets to the side there :doublesho or were they in the way on the back of the wagon? (flipping hope so! :lol


----------



## Brian_S (Jun 19, 2006)

They were using some of these for a tour group in Amsterdam at the weekend.


Cute wee car.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Here, OP, how many have your bosses ordered? Look to be two or three special Twizyfied pallets to the side there :doublesho or were they in the way on the back of the wagon? (flipping hope so! :lol


lol, just the one. We also have a electric kangoo, goes really wel. We should have the Zoe very soon.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I would not like to be in one of those in an accident, some big bruiser of a car smashing into you is not going to leave a lot for loved ones to identify.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

AliBailey88 said:


> lol, just the one. We also have a electric kangoo, goes really wel. We should have the Zoe very soon.


I must however admit to quite liking the look of Zoe


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hideous pointless things.

Would rather have this....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2008-RENA...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=7955600828233141116


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

shoot me.awful thing.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Hideous pointless things.
> 
> Would rather have this....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2008-RENA...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=7955600828233141116


If we're sticking with renault then it's this for me

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RENAULT-5-GT-1-7-TURBO-RARE-PEARL-/261010067773?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3cc569913d


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't like this at all, it's gay!! :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> I can see the point of theses in cities, they are cheap and designed for towns, BUT they will be useless int the cold and rain and you still have to pay £70 a month for batteries, electric cars will never survive, the government have killed them in the last budget


This is it. When launched, the first leccy cars were silly money. Nearly thirty grand for a Leaf? And just at the time you're thinking of trading it in or selling, you're faced with replacing the batteries at vast expense - thousands of pounds, rendering your expensive leccy humabout worthless really.

But, they've decided the answer is to rent the batteries. Fair play, that brings down the initial purchase price and removes the horrendous depreciation that advocates of these things were ignoring. But, it is another fixed monthly cost, on top of the electric charges. Go on holiday or fall ill for a month and you still have to pay even though you're not using it. If loads of people started using these things, then the govt would soon find a way of taxing them too. Stand there congratulating people on buying electric as they say we all should, and cheerily waving goodbye to all that petrol tax? I doubt it! It's like the *** and booze taxes. They say they want us to give both up, but know they'd lose a shed load of money if we did. 
Servicing costs must be non existent mind, and insurance must be low. You won't be going fast enough to damage anything much, and no one is going to nick one are they. And if they do they won't get far.

But I can't help thinking electric vehicles won't turn out to be as cheap as some people think. Could be wrong though. But to me, given that electric vehicles have been around since God's dog was a puppy, and they still can't get a decent range out of them, I still think they are a complete dead end. But maybe with technology moving forwards all the time they will fix that. I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I can see these stupid things getting overtaken....daily!! :lol:

It seems it's official: 

http://www.renault.co.uk/cars/model/twizy/product.aspx


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

£9k or there abouts *falls over*


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I can see these stupid things getting overtaken....daily!! :lol:
> 
> It seems it's official:
> 
> http://www.renault.co.uk/cars/model/twizy/product.aspx


Not just overtaken, but also doing 56mph up the M1 half way to Scotland, wedged under a Scania's front bumper :lol:

Ah well, suppose it's not that horrifically priced at around £7k for the Twizy urban, but WTF? Driver and passenger blanket - £110 :doublesho Is it an electric blanket? (knock 5 miles off the range for the blanket Mavis, it's Asda for us today) What the hell is a 'leisure bag'? Apart from £95 that is :doublesho

I also see they have an 'intergrated' (their spelling) 3m leccy cable. Bit tight that is, you'd need to carry an extension I reckon. Does it actually have windows in those doors?

Anyway, mustn't keep looking for things to lampoon.

It's doing pretty well all by itself :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Ah well, suppose it's not that horrifically priced at around £7k for the Twizy urban, but WTF? Driver and passenger blanket - £110 :doublesho Is it an electric blanket? (knock 5 miles off the range for the blanket Mavis, it's Asda for us today) What the hell is a 'leisure bag'? Apart from £95 that is :doublesho
> 
> I also see they have an 'intergrated' (their spelling) 3m leccy cable. Bit tight that is, you'd need to carry an extension I reckon. Does it actually have windows in those doors?
> 
> ...


doors are £500 !


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> doors are £500 !


Now that is exclusivity for you, how many cars do you have to pay extra for doors eh? :lol:

I saw 'wind deflector' mentioned a lot on the specs tables on the web site... That's the windscreen isn't it :wall: :lol: Edit - maybe not, might be those things that look like a quarterlight on a normal car.

OP - I'm sorry for taking the mickey so much, and thanks for posting the photos, as I didn't know these things were actually going into production yet let alone available right now.

What I do want to know is who the hell gives new Renaults their names? Twizy, well ok, it suits the car as it is a bit mental and sounds like tizzy. But Zoe? And Fluence? Type Fluence into a spell checker and I bet it comes up with effluent and flatulence as suggested correct spellings.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned - Renault + Electics = disaster waiting to happen


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

So doors are extra, wind deflectors are extra so are full side windows an option at all?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Not seen any mention of windows anywhere, and all the photos appear to show windowless Twizyies. Given the shape of the thing, maybe windows are not possible. So all the trendy young folk pictured enjoying themselves Twizying about, are going to get wet when it buckets down. And cold too. Hence the special blanket mentioned earlier I suppose.

I also like this bit where they talk about how the passenger is carried in tandem, and "the driver's airbag optimally protect you in case of impact. Invite whoever you want with confidence." So you can invite whoever you want, with confidence mind, sure in knowledge that you have an airbag and will survive, but your passenger will be paste. Not very nice that is it? 

Also "Twizy is the first-ever fully electric urban compact two-seater" according to Renault, but what about the Smart for Two electric jobby? That's been around for at least a year I think. That's a two seater, it's compact and fully electric. It's got doors and windows too, much more like a proper car than a posh go kart.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

looks like a futuristic golf cart. but im sure it will be fun, just hope the rain holds off with no side windows.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Biggest issue for the Twizy is its totally impractical to use in the rain and cold - no full doors, no heater - great idea for Renault to sell it in the UK.

As a get around on a Greek island etc - great - a wet Thursday in Manchester in November n- f**k off


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rs version anyone ?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

See, do you get one of these leccy cars or do you get something like a road legal buggy?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been awaiting these Twizis arriving as being a Renault fan and I've had my eye on these.

I think for a short commuting car there is a place for these. For example, my Mrs commutes to work, it's 4 miles so 8-10 miles a day means one charge a week would work well.

For any other kind of driving apart from nipping to the shops, there's no other place for these. That kinda puts it in the bracket of having to be a second car, not something that's an option for some couples.

I can see their place but I don't think they'll sell in huge numbers.

As for my own opninion, it's a fugly little thing but that gives it character. Intrigued as to how it handles and if it's got at least that one good thing Renaults can do, which is fun!

Looking at the pictures again, the biggest floor is the lack of glass on the doors. I wouldn't want to drive down to the train station and get soaked. You'd be as good off buying a 50cc moped if you're getting wet whilst driving it.



maggi133 said:


> Rs version anyone ?


Now you're talking!! :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The one thing the french never did well was electrics, so now they're making cars running only on them... Should be funny.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Until they start gettin decent range its going to flop, Even the Zoe only does 125miles!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Just get a few 12v batteries, a roof rack and get your soldering iron out to extend the range  

Been done to with motorcycles and bicycles for years running them on car batteries.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Love that; no idea why but


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> The one thing the french never did well was electrics, so now they're making cars running only on them... Should be funny.


I love Renaults but I did think the same thing.

That said they're sharing stuff with Nissan as they own 40 something percent of them so I doubt that'll be a problem.

I still think it's biggest flaw is it's lack of glass.

I mean you take my commute to work, I take the train and it's about 18 miles into London. I wouldn't ride a motorbike as firstly I'd be killed and secondly I'd need waterproof gear, helmet etc.

This kind of car negates the need for that, it's safer, congestion charge and tax exempt. But the lack of glass means it'll be an uncomfortable commute in anything but perfect weather.

I can picture these wizzing about the city as they are ideally suited but Renault, put some f*cking windows in it!!! :lol:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

nissan leaf is insurance group 20!!!!!!!!!!!! stick all your petrol savings into your insurance direct debit!!!!!!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it looks awesome :thumb:

However, why no windows? The British climate is so unpredicatable, I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> I think for a short commuting car there is a place for these. For example, my Mrs commutes to work, it's 4 miles so 8-10 miles a day means one charge a week would work well.


Would the Mrs be happy wearing leathers on the days its raining?

In the UK without full doors its nothing more than a toy as I suspect anyone with one would also have another car. Abroad in sunnier climates I can definitely see a market for them


----------

